# So excited!



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm writing this thread on my brand new netbook!! I've been waiting to get some form of laptop for ohhh, 15 years! I chose the HP Mini Tord Boontje Edition. Not the most powerful netbook or notebook I could have bought, but it`s pretty and has matching accessories (which for girls is important). Just thought I`d share!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

how do you like it? I've got a Toshiba netbook which is most vexing to use.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool......


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I can see the excitement through the computer LOL..hope you have a ton of fun with it! 

take a pic and post..ive never heard of this type of computer before!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet i have a new hp im getting used to... lol congrats!!


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> how do you like it? I've got a Toshiba netbook which is most vexing to use.


Well, I've only been using it for about four hours, so far the hardest part is getting used to the smaller keyboard. Otherwise, I love it so far! Oh, and you cannot put your own images as the desktop image. You can only choose from the ones that have been programed in, I think that has something to do with the Win7 Starter Edition. But I was told that the minis can't really handle the full Win7.

Pink Jell, pics for you!


----------

